# Quattro Sport 240, same price as 2yrs ago! Future classic?



## kico (Sep 6, 2016)

I have a *Quattro Sport 240* with just 60K miles on the clock (55 plate). I've just bought a Z4 M Coupe and am looking to move on the TT however when it came to checking it's worth, it seems that they're going for the exact same that I bought it for over 2 years ago when it had 39.5K miles (around the £10k mark). Since only 800 of these Quattro Sports were made it looks like they have certainly held their price well but is it a healthy sign that this model will increase in value over the next couple of years?? I'm prepared to hang on to it for that long but just wondered what you guys think about this model becoming more and more rare.

I've tried to search for 'future classic cars' lists and the TT gets a mention every now and then but would be keen to know if anyone knows of any solid articles/sites that might give me the confidence to stick it out?

Thoughts MUCH appreciated


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm sure an original/standard QS will hold it's price & may increase, but it's only worth what some one will pay, so you have to find the right buyer at the time.What their advertised for & sell for may be 2 different amounts.
If it's standard/OEM I'd hang on to it & of course Red/Black :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

No chance of being a future Classic at all - I'll take it off your hands now before you lose loads of money on it


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thing is how good an investment, mine is sat in the garage doing about 500 miles a years these days (total 45k miles) and I pay around £300 a year insurance and £25 per month to tax her (£300 per year if not SORNed). Then there is the MOT and servicing, cam belt every 5 years and tyres every 7 years (both regardless of mileage). I reckon £1000 per year running costs is not an unfair estimate.....

Long term investment maybe but if that is 15 to 20 years away then I will have spent circa £15k on her between now and then.


----------



## kico (Sep 6, 2016)

Good points! I appreciate that it would be a long term investment, maybe it _might _increase very slightly after a couple of years of it being SORN and run around quietly a few times a year, but maybe I should count myself lucky that I've had her for two glorious years with no depreciation. I'd just HATE to sell it and find out in 2-3 years time that it could have been worth nearer £13k plus....


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

It is more of a case of enjoying your car without losing too much money on it.


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

westo3 said:


> It is more of a case of enjoying your car without losing too much money on it.


Exactly this!


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

DC240S said:


> westo3 said:
> 
> 
> > It is more of a case of enjoying your car without losing too much money on it.
> ...


Boom! 
What people don't realize is the market only plays so much of a role. In anything financial/economics, something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it at the time of the transaction. 
If your car is worth 20k, but your family is starving and you need the money, you will take 10k.

With that said, I personally don't see these cars becoming classics in the future, so I wouldn't hold my breath sadly.

The Z4 M Coupe is also my favorite BMW, so congratulations on your purchase! I'm sure you love it haha.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never got this '240s are future classics' thing. Folks rave over the Sport but IMO it's just a less practical 225 coupe with a remap and some (dis?)tasteful interior mods. If you enjoy it, excellent. If you make money out of it, even better. But they're just 'Golfs in lingerie' - all TTs - so enjoy the fling while you can and just hope, like most fun-time girls, you don't eventually lose everything when it ends. :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Boom!
> What people don't realize is the market only plays so much of a role. In anything financial/economics, something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it at the time of the transaction.
> If your car is worth 20k, but your family is starving and you need the money, you will take 10k.
> 
> ...


The US market is very different to the UK market and as the quattro Sport was never introduced into the US it will never be a US classic :lol:

However in the UK things are different, many 1970's cars are selling for silly money (circa 10x their original cost - mk2 Escorts £2000 new now £20,000+), maybe the market will crash, but given another 25 years the qS may also fetch silly money????

Some UK press report think so... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/cars/a ... xpert.html


----------



## timandrew (Jun 15, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I've never got this '240s are future classics' thing. Folks rave over the Sport but IMO it's just a less practical 225 coupe with a remap and some (dis?)tasteful interior mods. If you enjoy it, excellent. If you make money out of it, even better. But they're just 'Golfs in lingerie' - all TTs - so enjoy the fling while you can and just hope, like most fun-time girls, you don't eventually lose everything when it ends. :wink:


Spot on!


----------



## Rich2508 (Aug 28, 2016)

mighTy Tee said:


> Thing is how good an investment, mine is sat in the garage doing about 500 miles a years these days (total 45k miles) and I pay around £300 a year insurance and £25 per month to tax her (£300 per year if not SORNed). Then there is the MOT and servicing, cam belt every 5 years and tyres every 7 years (both regardless of mileage). I reckon £1000 per year running costs is not an unfair estimate.....
> 
> Long term investment maybe but if that is 15 to 20 years away then I will have spent circa £15k on her between now and then.


I agree, take my MK1 Golf GTI for example. owned it for nearly 30 yrs, paid £4.5k for it and now worth close to £20k. Despite me putting away in the garage for 14yrs , during the other 16 yrs it's cost me around £10k in running costs and that's without anything significant being replaced. And bear in mind mine is a pretty special car, I haven't really made any money in real terms,but it's paid for itself over all that time.

Just getting a 50k mile 2003 TT and intending to keep for a long while but one of rationale for buying it would be it shouldn't over next 10yrs lose shed loads of money hopefully and give me some enjoyment over the time. There will always be exceptions that make real money but it's choosing the right one at e right time. I remember back in 1987 the Ford garage accross the way from where I worked struggling to sell a Sierra Cosworth 500 now they are fetching 60k plus for perfect cars.

I've had over 50 cars and only made actual money on two so far - both Citroen 2CV's !


----------



## Portent (Mar 12, 2011)

I was looking for a QS a couple of years ago and am looking again now. Prices are indeed about the same although the cars are older and higher mileage for that same price.

TT's in general will become classics at some point because they were such a different look when they launched. They also have another factor needed for a true classic; they had mass appeal when new so that generation wants to buy them again when older. But sadly while many VAG's become "classics" in the eyes of the public they very rarely attain any real classic monetary value, unlike other marques like Porsche and BMW. If you want to make money then sell your TT now and buy an E46 M3, an older Porsche, Peugeot 205 GTI or a Suburu Impreza Turbo for example. But even then the running costs of the car (tax, insurance, maintenance) will likely erode most or all of the rise.

The most likely route for QS prices is to follow the Golf mk4 R32's. That means they might simply hold their current price and maybe fluctuate up and down a little, with a long term gradual increase in line with inflation. This means they will be a good car to resist deflation and with plenty of affordable spares it will be a cheap long term car to own (despite a few big bills along the way). This is what I think is most likely and is why I'm considering one. One day... a long time from now... maybe 20+ years... the QS might be a strong investment. But I doubt any of us will own the car by then. It also brings another problem. The valuable cars will be low mileage examples driven like Miss Daisy. So driving them will be like throwing money away which takes the enjoyment out of it and any new mark will be devastating to the owner. Where's the fun in that?

The unlikely scenario (although maybe just possible?) is that they follow a similar trend as a 968 Clubsport. That car was also an end of line limited edition, which didn't sell very well when new, with the same engine as standard, mildly different external looks, reduced weight, less practical, no rear seats and great bucket seats. But honestly that scenario is extremely, extremely unlikely because it's simply not a Porsche or as dynamic as a 968.

So just drive it and enjoy it. If it holds its' money at today's prices then that's great. If it goes up a little then that's even better. But just enjoy it and worry about the value later.

Years of owning a Corrado has taught me not to expect a "sure fire classic" to actually be worth anything except over many, many decades


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

corrado prices are on the up portent 8) you know that, they are becoming so hard to find a good one now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

corradoman said:


> corrado prices are on the up portent 8) you know that, they are becoming so hard to find a good one now.


Hi, Much the same as the XR3 carb, especially the 5 speeder, originals are very rare now & prices climbing fast, but 34+ years have past.The cars the youngsters wanted in the 80s but couldn't afford, so stole & joy rode them. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Portent (Mar 12, 2011)

corradoman said:


> corrado prices are on the up portent 8) you know that, they are becoming so hard to find a good one now.


True. So when I get a QS which one gets the garage??????


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

The people that slag off the qs are usually the 225 owners that really wish they owned the ultimate tt mk 1, the quattro sport. jealousy is a terrible thing. Now one thing I don't understand, and I know I have asked this before is why a nice s2000 is 15k .I bought my car to enjoy and hopefully not loose too much money, if I had gone for a new car I would probably loose half its value after three years.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

alantt said:


> The people that slag off the qs are usually the 225 owners that really wish they owned the ultimate tt mk 1, the quattro sport...


I like your sense of humour. No slagging it off from me, just pointing out what it is; a lightly modified 225. And I wouldn't have one if you paid me, for the same reason I wouldn't have an R8; can't travel 3-up in one.

Mind you, if I could afford an R8 (which I can) I could probably also afford an RS4 to travel 3-up in with indecent haste. Hmmm... RS4s a future classic? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qS prices are defo on the up I know 2 People who sold ther low mileage qS for £1000 more than they bought then 2/3 years ago


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

alantt said:


> The people that slag off the qs are usually the 225 owners that really wish they owned the ultimate tt mk 1, the quattro sport. jealousy is a terrible thing. Now one thing I don't understand, and I know I have asked this before is why a nice s2000 is 15k .I bought my car to enjoy and hopefully not loose too much money, if I had gone for a new car I would probably loose half its value after three years.


Horses for courses, bought a TT new back in the day, wasn't really impressed with the QS at the time or now, no jealousy just didn't see the point of the stripped out racer look.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Mind you, if I could afford an R8 (which I can) I could probably also afford an RS4 to travel 3-up in with indecent haste. Hmmm... RS4s a future classic? [smiley=book2.gif]


Yes, because that's the main reason cars become classics... Their ability to carry 3 people.

Seriously though, if any TT is going to be a classic it will be the QS. Rarity is one of the most important factors.


----------



## kiz (Dec 5, 2011)

QS are going up in value - I should have bought a B5 RS4 6 years ago you could get a nice one for £10-£12k.
Now they are £15k+ for a nice one.

When I got my TT - I should have got a QS - but then I wouldn't have been able to modify it as it would affect the value and now I'm having fun pulling my 225 apart and hopefully making it a good track weapon - and happy knowing I got it for only £2500 and therefore won't lose anything on it anyway other than the mods I put on it and hopefully it'll be really fun to drive when I get it back in the road soon.....


----------



## kico (Sep 6, 2016)

Hmmm mixed opinions, all helpful though! I definitely agree with [Spandex]

Seriously though, if any TT is going to be a classic it will be the QS. Rarity is one of the most important factors.[/quote]

I think the 1/800 factor is the best thing going for the Mk1 TT. If you're ever going to own a TT (and can afford it) you might as well have the model topper, it was certainly the first of it's kind shape-wise back in the day and still is my favourite shape in any car when gleaming. I've just done another search in simple Auto trader and removed the cap of £11k ( not sure why I capped it at that), there are a few more going for up to £13.5k with 40k miles, of course that's where mine was 2yrs ago but gives me a clearer picture overall.

I might hang on to it and review early next summer, I'm guessing the beginning of the season would be around May time so will probably list it then and see what attention it gets...

I've heard from a few people now that the Z4 M Coupe might also be another car that's already holding it's price well, sheeesh might I have to go through all this again when it comes to selling that in 2-3 years time lol!!?


----------



## kico (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh and thanks for the article link, very interesting and just what I was looking for!!



mighTy Tee said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > Some UK press report think so... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/cars/a ... xpert.html


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yes, because that's the main reason cars become classics... Their ability to carry 3 people.
> ...


Intentionally mixing my comments; I like it.  <=2 up is why I'll never buy one. Nothing to do with any potential future classic status which it might acquire because, as you say, rarity is the most important aspect on the road to neo-classisism. That and not modifying it; stock, in this case, is King. 

If any TT can, the QS can. But not, I suspect, in my lifetime. :?


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

kico said:


> Oh and thanks for the article link, very interesting and just what I was looking for!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Intentionally mixing my comments; I like it.  <=2 up is why I'll never buy one. Nothing to do with any potential future classic status which it might acquire because, as you say, rarity is the most important aspect on the road to neo-classisism. That and not modifying it; stock, in this case, is King.
> 
> If any TT can, the QS can. But not, I suspect, in my lifetime. :?


Well, you started off saying "never got this '240s are future classics' thing" - seems like you are starting to get it now though :wink:

The mk1 TT is already considered a classic in many circles (and not just the smitten TT forum members). Certainly not an appreciating classic, and I suspect the numbers of 225s on the road will stop that happening for a very very long time (it may never happen), but the QS genuinely stands a very good chance of creeping up in value within our lifetimes. It's not going to become anyone's retirement fund, but I expect it to hit the bottom soon and will recover to a sensible plateau as the number on the market falls.


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

my buddy paid 10 k for an e30 m3 in 1990, now he says its worth nearly 50k in only 26 years its risen , so if its going to happen it would have already started ?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

infidel.uk said:


> my buddy paid 10 k for an e30 m3 in 1990, now he says its worth nearly 50k in only 26 years its risen , so if its going to happen it would have already started ?


I would think it's different for every car...


----------



## Portent (Mar 12, 2011)

I just found out about the Golf GTI Clubsport S and I think it could potentially help TT QS prices too.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen ... 016-review

It's very similar in concept; increased power, manual, reduced weight, racing seats, rear seat delete and strut bar. It even has an alcantara steering wheel. Take a look at the interior rear shots and it looks very similar to the view of a QS interior.

It was built to take the Nurburgring FWD record and VW only made 400 with just 150 RHD being made. I can see them being extremely collectable. With it being near impossible to find it might drive buyers to look for similar and cheaper alternatives such as the QS.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

when I got interested in cars, a couple of years back,cough. .Reading about them 
There was one of these articles about cheap classics with lots of oomph!
The comparison was .
Brand new ford cortina :lol: vs used AM v8 for same price. The AM v8was the interim body shape(twin headlamp) with bosch mech fuel inj and ,according to article a good sort on the inj and maybe new sills and your AM v8 would be vantage performance.
With the article in my hot lil hand I broached the topic of perhaps a used AM v8 with my Dad for our next car, instead of new cortina/wotever.
He wasnt having any of it , strangely enough.
Another surefire investment opportunity wasted :lol: 
Running costs may have had something to do with it.
My TT I bought for looks and go.A performance MK4 golf would have had 0 appeal, rare or not.
The "maturing classic" whether qs or not has no real interest to me as Id be gumming my food probably wi a bit of drool thrown in for good measure before Id see a "return" .


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> My TT I bought for looks and go.A performance MK4 golf would have had 0 appeal, rare or not.
> The "maturing classic" whether qs or not has no real interest to me as Id be gumming my food probably wi a bit of drool thrown in for good measure before Id see a "return" .


very true,

classic, maybe if you had a very low mileage minter, and put in a humidity controlled enviroment, for about 30 - 40 year's, you might make a few quid,


----------

